# carts/sulkies



## gtiorobertsf (Nov 16, 2009)

Im thinking of getting a dog cart or sulkie.
I wanted to know if anyone here is doing that and any advise they can give me. Im not looking to make a huge investment, since its hard to figure out if this would work out with the two dogs i have. I havent seen anyone in my area with a cart so cant do the let me try it first sort of thing. Im here in NYC , but have horses in northern nj. Theres plenty of flat trails so work them on. one is a black and white parti and the other is a black male.
I saw one that is a good entry levle cart that can be used for mini horse/goat and has a converter for dogs. 
thanks
Robert
http://www.kingston-saddlery.com/kss.asp?sel=product&id=C2201.42B&typ_id=60&cat=


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I bought a cheap scooter from a used store it is the old fashioned kind with 8 in bike tires and had a blast I also x country ski in wither with them in the winter as soon as we get snow.
Their is a girl just getting into this on my flickr Standard poodle Caniche royal 
She actually bought a really nice dog bike/scooter 

http://www.prairiedogsupply.mb.ca/indexca.htm
I ordered proper harnesess from here 

Very nice and well made.

Good luck to you


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is fascinating! I have driven a team of Belgians before but I didn't know that you could drive dogs. How do you train a dog to drive? _


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

We talked to someone about this at a dog show years ago when we got our first standard and have thought it would be a lot of fun ever since. I'm sure my kids especially would enjoy it. Please post more info on it. What a fun topic


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

spoospirit, in dogs it's known as sledding, does that help the mental picture better? lol


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Well I know a few people go to proper training places but for us my guys just put on their harness I say lets go and they run till I say wait. Since where I was going was a straight line I would say wait they would stop and I would turn us around and we would come back LOL.
There is a place a couple hours away that offers classes that I am thinking of doing the one day course with one of them so I have some more ideas.
You can do skijouring, scootering or sledding.
I will try to post some pics of us on the scooter thisafternoon


----------



## gtiorobertsf (Nov 16, 2009)

hey would love to see some pics.
The idea came after i came across an article on the web about standards doing the idenerad race. I know that was spelled wrong.
I live here in nyc and getting them enough exercise is always hard.
the cart that i looked at has an attachedment that i can turn it into a sled so when the winter comes they can still get their exercise.
because a tired dog is a happy dog!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chuck222 (Nov 30, 2009)

Some links for you.

http://www.dogdriving.com/ 

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/chariotsofthedogs/

http://www.rjwalsh.com.au/mini/

http://www.chalosulky.com/

http://www.dogscooter.com/


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I googled poodles and Iditarod and this is what I found.

Way to go, poodles! LOL


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Marian said:


> I googled poodles and Iditarod and this is what I found.
> 
> Way to go, poodles! LOL


WOW, very interesting! I knew that there was a man who had an all poodle mushing team, and had seen photos of him and his team, but didn't know that they had made a rule that no dogs except northern breeds could enter after he had finished so many times. BUT, I have to say, if they had to unfreeze a poodle from the ice, well, it is probably best that they not do it. The point was proven that they had the heart, the stamina and intelligence to do it, but I agree, they do not have an undercoat or body fat that is needed to stay warm in that weather and if an accident happened and the team got lost out there, they could easily loose the whole team to bad weather. 

High Fives for those poodles, though, proving how versatile they are and for kicking the husky's butts!!! :high5:


----------

